# No oil pressure!!



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

The oil pressure gauge has dropped to 0 with the red light on. There is plenty of oil in the engine and prior to it dropping like a stone, literaly! the oil pressure was good. Oil temp and water temp are ok, no leaks , no strange noises, So im guessing no mechanical failure. Searching showed up that the senders are prone to failure however with me just getting the car Im looking for some reasureance that Ive not bust it big time.
I did bounce it off the limiter briefly but cannot see a connection.
What do you guys think, a sender failure? broken wire\loose connection, Any trouble shooting\advice greatfully rec'd. TIA Kevin


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

If your car is still running the same then prob the sender. When you switch the car off and then on again does it stay at 0 or does it go up?


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

good bet the sender is at fault, it is quite a common problem on the RB engines.


----------



## The Great One (May 14, 2003)

get the oil presure checked with proper oil presure gauge dont drive till its checked


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I recently ordered a brand spanking new Z32 oil sender. The new part should correct my erratic oil pressure readings. I just hope I was right when I figured the Z32 and the R32 oil senders are the same thing....


----------



## Big Sev (May 15, 2005)

Go to a garage and get them to check it with a mechanical sensor

Dodgy senders are a common fault,

Check your oil temps, if the needle has started to move after 10-15 mins of normal driving then you know the oil pump is ok

Sev


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Big Sev said:


> Check your oil temps, if the needle has started to move after 10-15 mins of normal driving then you know the oil pump is ok
> 
> Sev


and if the oil pump is not ok, you will have a dead engine by then rather than a possibly repairable one.

don't run it till you have a mechanical guage on it to check it.


----------



## ExScoobyT (Jan 6, 2004)

Are the pressure sender and the warning light not seperate systems?  There are certainly two sensors - the pressure sender and the switch. If the pressure gauge AND the warning light come on, does this not suggest a real issue?


----------



## Cornhoolio (Sep 26, 2005)

ExScoobyT said:


> Are the pressure sender and the warning light not seperate systems? There are certainly two sensors - the pressure sender and the switch. If the pressure gauge AND the warning light come on, does this not suggest a real issue?


Thats what I thought, the oil pressure sender is purely the signal to the gauge and the light is another sender all together.................................................................. I would get a gauge onto it ASAP. Do not run it until this is checked, or like the other guys say, you will fcuk your bottom end       

Cheers
Ian


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Cornhoolio said:


> Don not run it until this is checked, or like the other guys say, you will fcuk your bottom end


:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: 

sorry....couldn't resist

back to work


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

Faz Choudhury said:


> :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:
> 
> sorry....couldn't resist
> 
> back to work


PMSL 
And thanks for the input guys, guess I need to find some one with a oil pressure gauge


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Is the red oil warning light going out as soon as you start the engine? does it come on at idle?


----------



## Amaru (Aug 24, 2004)

The gauge and the light are completely independant. You can run with 0 oil pressure on the gauge, but if the light comes on it means there is a mechanical problem and you have a genuine oil pressure issue.

What model GTR is it? If its an R32 my bet will be on the nose of the crank has worn on the edges and its slipping in the pump. Its a known problem with the R32's as the crank drive doesnt engage fully into the oil pump (god knows why Nissan did this, but its corrected on late 1994 R32's and on all 33's and 34's. JUN sell a crank collar to solve this issue but its an engine out job). The other common problem is the screws on the back of the pump coming loose.

I would personally be pulling the motor out and inspecting it, as if it is a big issue as mentioned above, there is a real chance that even starting it to idle to check the oil pressure could cause bottom end damage.



> I did bounce it off the limiter briefly but cannot see a connection.


I failed to read this bit too. There is a big connection between bouncing off the limit and breaking pumps. The internal gearing on the pumps is not particularly strong and the rev limit acts effectively like a jackhammer on the internal gears breaking them very easily. On an old pump one brief visit to the limit has been known to be enough to break them. It also compounds the above problem regarding the crank drive fitting into the pump as the crank vibrates inside the oil pump drive, wearing on the edges of the flat surface that turns the oil pump even more.


----------



## drewby (Jan 15, 2004)

*Dont*

Drive it, same went with mine 2 year back, set off a bit kwik 1 day, light came on, & gauge went to 0. so i turned it off stright away, i towed it to work, took the pump off, gears smashed inside,, new pump. oil & filter, spot on now, bugger to fit thow, cheers. D


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

R.I.P.S NZ - red light stays on oil pressure stays 0
Amaru its a 93 R32 GTR
drewby , cheers sounds like I aint starting her or driving her till I get this sorted 
Need to find some one with a low lowder to take her to RB Motorsport.


----------



## iaingtr (Jul 27, 2005)

hope i am wrong.....

but thats what happend to mine, i had spun a bearing


----------



## Amaru (Aug 24, 2004)

phat_gadgy said:


> Amaru its a 93 R32 GTR
> .


I am betting it is the drive on the crank nose going into the oil pump has rounded off.

As said common problem and its a bastard to fix as its an engine out, crank out job.


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

Amaru said:


> I am betting it is the drive on the crank nose going into the oil pump has rounded off.
> 
> As said common problem and its a bastard to fix as its an engine out, crank out job.


She was booked into RB Motorsports in Oct anyway  thats another job to add to the list


----------



## grshuttleworth (Jun 1, 2006)

*No Oil Pressure and N1 Pump*

Hi All

Being a relitively new owner of an R32 GTR V-Spec II, I have just experienced the horror of the oil pump dying on me at reletively high RPM. Now looking at all the posts on the Forum I see I am not alone in this matter. I knew it was the Oil pump the second it happened to me as I had witnessed this on my mates GTR. I luckily caught it as it happened and have since stripped and found absolutely no damage to the bottom end thankfully. What has scared the Crap out of me is the posts regarding the N1 oil pump. Surely it cant be all that bad? I have ordered one and I should have it soon from Japan. From all the writeups I noted that for a near standard RB26DETT motor this is the better of all options, basically because it does not require a sump extension as it does not drain the sump dry in a few seconds like the HKS and Tomei units. I am still unconvinced that I have bought the right replacement as I have checked the the crank and although it is not rounded off it did sustain a small amount of wear when the std pump gave up. So my question is; how do you resolve the issue of the worn or slightly damaged crank if you cannot fit a collar please?? 

Many thanks
Gordon


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

I thought Id give a little update, I swapped out the old sender with the one RB sent me , ran her for about 8-10 seconds and the problem is still there There is no nasty noises or anything but still looks like a major piece of work to be done when RB get there hands on her. Next time I post about the car she should be back better than ever


----------



## carterjohn (Jul 27, 2006)

ive just had exactly the same problem  

car was reading fine,then jumping around,changed the oil and went for a test drive.all looked well when it dropped to 0

unluckily for me i was on a bypass when it dropped to 0 with the light on.
ive definately done some bottom end damage,i will find out soon how bad it is.
only picked the car up on saturday and it happened on sunday.
anyone else with any pressure issues DO NOT DRIVE YOUR CARS


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

carterjohn said:


> ive just had exactly the same problem


 Gutted for you John  I think we are part of a growing club  



carterjohn said:


> car was reading fine,then jumping around,changed the oil and went for a test drive.all looked well when it dropped to 0


Aye mine didnt do the jump about bit, just went to 0 in the time it takes to go from 2nd to 3rd 



carterjohn said:


> unluckily for me i was on a bypass when it dropped to 0 with the light on.
> ive definately done some bottom end damage,i will find out soon how bad it is.


I limped to my bro's about 1500m's away, no knocking or anything so I think I may have got away lightly.


carterjohn said:


> only picked the car up on saturday and it happened on sunday.
> anyone else with any pressure issues DO NOT DRIVE YOUR CARS


Aye the worst part being I drove it from Scotland to Sunderland, once to get a cat 1 cert and then to show my bro, so 3 drives in 2 week's ish , to rub salt into the wounds I got made redundant on Monday :bawling:


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Flog the flipping thing for god's sake.


----------



## carterjohn (Jul 27, 2006)

i feel for you phat_gadgy m8,mine should be sorted soon.

i hope you have some better luck,it sounds like it couldnt get any worse for you.


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

john is yours the yellow beast 10.5 second quarter mile car ???


----------



## RickyLee53 (Sep 29, 2006)

phat_gadgy said:


> Gutted for you John  I think we are part of a growing club
> 
> 
> Aye mine didnt do the jump about bit, just went to 0 in the time it takes to go from 2nd to 3rd
> ...


Without oil to the mains or top end, surely it wouldn't last 1500miles (or 1500meters)


----------



## carterjohn (Jul 27, 2006)

stehub said:


> john is yours the yellow beast 10.5 second quarter mile car ???





thats what ive been told m8,i was hoping to run at the pod this weekend.
its gonna be next year now tho.


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

carterjohn said:


> thats what ive been told m8,i was hoping to run at the pod this weekend.
> its gonna be next year now tho.


nice one mate you got one of the fastest r32 on here well done.


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

RickyLee53 said:


> Without oil to the mains or top end, surely it wouldn't last 1500miles (or 1500meters)


Yup 1500 meters LOL


----------



## Drag'Mera (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi Kev...

When did you get a GTR?

Did you give up with the SR20?


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

Drag'Mera said:


> Hi Kev...
> 
> When did you get a GTR?
> 
> Did you give up with the SR20?


Bloody hell you get everywhere LOL , I got the GTR about 2\3 weeks ago, and the Primera is still an ongoing project:chuckle: hows tricks ?


----------



## Caoboth (Jul 25, 2003)

What can i say kev im gutted for you mate 

Well at least once RB have taken a gander at it, you should get it all working nicely.

Typical you get a R32 GTR just as im goign to sell the R33 GTS 

Clio 1.2's now thats the next big challanges hehehe

Andy


----------



## JayG (Dec 19, 2006)

*Any update?*

Just had the same thing happen to my GTR [email protected]$#%%^&^!. Engine has no oil pressure on a mech gauge. Just wanna make sure before I tear into the engine. Can the oil pump be changed with engine in the car and without droppin' the pan?


----------

